# How much does dwarf gourami eat? I didn't feed it 1 day and they die... why is that?



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

How much does dwarf gourami eat? I didn't feed it 1 day and they die... why is that?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It wasn't the lack of food, only a coincidence. I've gone 3 days without feeding mine before.

We need more information.

Tank size? Age? Any other fish?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It takes several months for a fish to starve to death.


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

redchigh said:


> It wasn't the lack of food, only a coincidence. I've gone 3 days without feeding mine before.
> 
> We need more information.
> 
> Tank size? Age? Any other fish?


 3 days without feeding if you do that often the dwarf gourami will die.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Nawh, fish are cold blooded, so their systems work a little different than ours. They need a lot less energy since they don't have to heat themselves (mammals and birds spend a ridiculous amount of energy keeping themselves warm).


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not sure. My dwarf doesn't seem to eat too much. Of course he does have to fend off some hungry guppies in order to get food.... Either way he seems to be thriving. I agree I find it hard to believe that he died after one day of no food (meaning it was most likely a coincidence)


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Nuttawet said:


> 3 days without feeding if you do that often the dwarf gourami will die.


 That is my experience. I have gotten about 20 dwarf gouramis count together in my life and all of them die from Dietary Deficiency now i have 5 and they do okay now.

Tip is: Feed dwarf gourami everyday!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Olympia said:


> Nawh, fish are cold blooded, so their systems work a little different than ours. They need a lot less energy since they don't have to heat themselves (mammals and birds spend a ridiculous amount of energy keeping themselves warm).


That is correct. Cold blooded animals do not burn calories maintaining their body temperature, and so they use considerably less calories.


Nuttawet - I'm not exactly sure what to make of your post.... Sounds like you've killed 20 dwarf gouramis because you refused to provide them with a proper diet?? How did you determine that they died from dietary deficiency?


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

jaysee said:


> That is correct. Cold blooded animals do not burn calories maintaining their body temperature, and so they use considerably less calories.
> 
> 
> Nuttawet - I'm not exactly sure what to make of your post.... Sounds like you've killed 20 dwarf gouramis because you refused to provide them with a proper diet?? How did you determine that they died from dietary deficiency?


 Look at their stomach if it is not swell.... I fed alot of bloodworms and they eat all in 10 minutes if i don't feed they die....


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Nuttawet said:


> That is my experience. I have gotten about 20 dwarf gouramis count together in my life and all of them die from Dietary Deficiency now i have 5 and they do okay now.


So I have it right - You have killed 20 dwarf gouramis because you refused to provide them a proper diet?

Seems to me that you've either had THE WORST luck keeping DGs, or you shouldn't be keeping DGs. In any case, your experience is far from the norm, especially considering your track record. While your fish might perpetually be a few meals away from death, that's not how normal fish live. 

You cannot determine a dietary deficiency by simply looking at the stomach. A swollen stomach is not any better of a sign of good health than a concave stomach.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Didn't feed mine for a week. They were fine. I rarely ever feed every day. 

I've also breed and raised Dwarf gouramis before. They do have a habit of dying but not because of food.


----------



## Dieses Madchen (Mar 8, 2012)

Ummm...i'm really confused as what to make of this post lol. 

For one, I feed my fish every other day. They are fat, healthy and fine.

Fishes tummy being swelled isnt a sign of good eating, its a sign of parasites or dropsy.

20 dwarf guaramis? In one tank? You didn't have them with your Pacu did you?


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

Using controlled fasting is actually quite common in fishkeeping, OP, used by aquarists with years of experience and who have been quite successful not only as hobbyists but as professionals in working with the fish they keep. One day without feeding is not adequate, in and of itself, to cause death -- three days without feeding is not adequate, in and of itself, to cause death. In fact, the use of such fasting can create better health, not worse.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Nuttawet said:


> Look at their stomach if it is not swell.... I fed alot of bloodworms and they eat all in 10 minutes if i don't feed they die....


I don't feed bloodworms, nor do I have gourami so I have not answers, just some clarifying questions..

Do you feed them ONLY bloodworms?

Can a fish survive on bloodworms alone? Aren't they mostly water content and are more a treat than a staple?

If it isn't specifically the dietary issue then what are your water parameters and maintenance schedule like? Tank size other fish.... I think this has already been asked once though.

There is not enough information to come up with any suggestions or help here yet I think.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought the high protein content in bloodworms was their problem for being used as a staple, and why they're used as treats. I've also heard that they can cause constipation because of the high protein content.

I don't have first hand experience with DGs but my Pearls did just fine with a 2 day fast each week.


----------

